# Canidae introducing grainless formulas



## Guest (Aug 21, 2008)

CANIDAE® All Natural Pet Foods 

August 14, 2008 

Dear Valued CANIDAE Customer, 

As part of our effort to keep you informed, we are 
pleased to announce we will soon be releasing three new all natural dog food 
formulas. CANIDAE Grain Free ALS, CANIDAE Grain Free Salmon and CANIDAE Beef and 
Ocean Fish formulas will be coming to an independent retailer near you. 

You are being sent this information in advance as an 
exclusive member of CANIDAE Pet Foods product information, updates and 
promotions email list. This information is not officially live on our website 
yet, and has not been released to the general public. 

Read more about the new formulas here at these three 
hidden website links, not available yet available to the public: 


Grain Free ALS 
Grain Free Salmon 
CANIDAE Beef and Ocean Fish 




Thank you for your support. 

News & Updates Dept. 
CANIDAE® All Natural Pet Foods 




PRE-ANNOUNCEMENT FOLLOWS 


CANIDAE Pet Foods Expands All Natural Pet Food Line With 
Grain Free and Beef Formulas 

CANIDAE Pet Foods is pleased to announce that its line 
of all natural holistic dog foods is expanding to meet the growing demands of 
pet owners who desire to feed their dogs a dry formula free of any grain 
products, and those who desire to feed their dogs a formula high in beef 
protein. 

San Luis Obispo, CA - CANIDAE® All Natural Pet Foods 
www.canidae.com, manufacturer of all natural holistic pet foods that are fed and 
recommended by thousands of certified breeders and rescue organizations 
throughout North America, is expanding its line of all natural holistic dog 
foods to include two new grain free formulas and one new beef formula. 

CANIDAE Grain Free All Life Stages Dry Dog Food Formula 
promotes a healthy meat focused canine diet by featuring human grade Chicken, 
Turkey, Lamb, and Fish meals with added fresh Lamb Meat for increased 
palatability. This results in a formula free of grain products that is composed 
of 80% meat and 20% fruits and vegetables. 

Similarly, the new CANIDAE Grain Free Salmon Meal and 
Potatoes Dry Dog Food Formula gives pet owners the option of a high-quality 
grain free diet for their pets without compromising on quality. The Salmon and 
Potatoes formula uses salmon meal as the main protein source and results in the 
same 80% meat to 20% fruits and vegetables ratio as the Grain Free All Life 
Stages formula. 

New CANIDAE Beef and Ocean Fish Meal Dry Dog Food 
Formula is in response to customers who asked for a formula high in beef and 
fish protein. CANIDAE Beef and Fish formula not only meets the AAFCO Dog 
Nutrient Profiles for all life stages, it incorporates human grade USDA Choice 
Grade beef from a private herd in the Midwestern USA. These cattle graze free 
range and are hormone and antibiotic free. This formula features wholesome 
nutritional oatmeal and diversified carbohydrates to compliment the high degree 
of beef protein. 

All three new CANIDAE dry formula dog foods are 
naturally preserved, holistic and herbal formulations that contain essential 
vitamins and amino acid chelated minerals, balanced omega 6 & 3 fatty acids, 
natural skin & coat conditioners, guaranteed viable micro-organisms, and 
guaranteed enzyme activity to help break down cellulose. 

As with all CANIDAE pet food products, these formulas 
have been tested to demonstrate superior digestibility and excellent 
palatability and are made the CANIDAE® way with superior quality: no corn, 
wheat, soy, grain fractions or fillers and naturally preserved. 

 About CANIDAE® All Natural Pet Foods 

Founded out of love for pets and animals CANIDAE® All 
Natural Pet Foods manufactures and distributes a complete line of healthy meat 
based, holistic all-natural dog food, cat food, and gourmet pet treats sold 
world wide through independent pet food retailers including over 6000 locations 
throughout the United States and Canada. 







Forward email 


CANIDAE Pet Foods | P. O. Box 3610 | San Luis Obispo | CA | 93403

Canidae Grain Free ALS: http://www.canidae.com/dogs/grain-free-als/dry.html 
Canidae Grain Free Salmon: http://www.canidae.com/dogs/grain-free-salmon/dry.html 
Canidae Beef & Fish formula: http://www.canidae.com/dogs/beef-and-fish/dry.html


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Do you, or anyone, know when this is supposed to come out on the market? How soon is the near future?


----------



## BoxerMommie (Jun 26, 2008)

danemama08 said:


> Do you, or anyone, know when this is supposed to come out on the market? How soon is the near future?



I heard on another board (although I do not know where they got their information from), approximately 2 months and supposedly it's supposed to be around $50 for a 30 pound bag (again though, I do not know where they got their information from).


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

I think you are going to see a lot more grainless kibbles in the future. The main reason grain is in kibble is because it's so cheap. With the biofuel fiasco, the price of grain is going through the roof. The grainless kibbles are heavy in potato which is no better for the dog.


----------



## LoveNewfies (Jun 18, 2008)

No, potato is no better for dogs. The upside of having a grain free kibble is by using potato or tapioca, it physically allows the manufacturer to use more meat in the kibble due to the mechanics of the extrusion equipment. 

It does bother me to see grain free kibble that is not much, if any, higher in meat protein than grain inclusive kibble. The only benefit of having potato in kibbles like this is for those that do have allergies to grains.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

It looks to me like the protein content of the salmon food is quite a bit higher than the ALS formula, and pretty much the same as other grainless foods out there. I seem to be having trouble getting to dogfoodanalysis.com to compare it to other grainfree formulas.


----------



## LoveNewfies (Jun 18, 2008)

I haven't compared them yet, either.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

LoveNewfies said:


> I haven't compared them yet, either.


Have you been able to get onto www.dogfoodanalysis.com? I am assuming that you have been there before...

I don't know what is going on with that website but I have been having lots of trouble trying to get to it! Anyone else having trouble with it?


----------



## LoveNewfies (Jun 18, 2008)

Yes, I've been there. I doubt they would have it updated yet to reflect the new Canidae grain free formulas, though. Typically I like to see the ingredients, complete analysis and make my judgment from there.


----------



## LoveNewfies (Jun 18, 2008)

OK, I did take a quick peek at the Canidae analysis and I'll say it does look pretty promising and I will likely bring it into my store.

What I'm not certain about is if the ALS is 80% meat, why only a 34% protein count? The fish blend is 40% and the Beef & Fish, which is not grain free, is only 24% protein.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I think I might try the salmon formula, but I really want to compare it first to other grainless foods out there, especially EVO, before I start on it. I had really good luck with Canidae before and now I want to see if this will work in a food rotation, but I guess I have some time before this acutally will come out on the market!


----------



## LoveNewfies (Jun 18, 2008)

Judging by the analysis, I wouldn't mind trying it out if I fed commercial food. I will, though, question them on the protein content before I make any other comments or assumptions on the food.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

LoveNewfies said:


> Judging by the analysis, I wouldn't mind trying it out if I fed commercial food. I will, though, question them on the protein content before I make any other comments or assumptions on the food.


Do you feed raw? What other foods would you recommend?


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

LoveNewfies said:


> What I'm not certain about is if the ALS is 80% meat, why only a 34% protein count?


Hehe, it's because you read what their marketing department wanted you to read instead of what they actually wrote.  Go back and read it again ... they say "80% meat protein". Notice the word "protein". To me that means that 80% of the protein is animal based and 20% of the protein is plant based.

The people in the pet food marketing departments get paid big bucks to come up with stuff like that. 

However 80% meat protein is better than most of the kibbles on the market.


----------



## LoveNewfies (Jun 18, 2008)

Yes indeed - I did miss that!!

I do feed a raw diet to my dogs 90% of the time - 10% of the time I feed a dehydrated diet for convenience, primarily if my Newfie girl is on a kick where she doesn't want to eat. She has a lot of issues so she has supplements that she needs every day so if she doesn't eat for a couple of days, I wouldn't worry at all other than the fact that she doesn't get her supplements.


----------



## jabarret (Nov 16, 2008)

*Grain Free Canidae*

Has anyone been feeding with the new Canidae Grain Free formula? In Las Vegas it has been in the stores for a few weeks now... Just curious if anyone has any opinions on the food.


----------

